# Real camping/ roughing it



## FlipKing (May 22, 2011)

I love the outdoors and want to go camping. I want to pack in and set up camp for 2-3 days. I live in Warner robins and statesboro. Anyone know the closest/ best spots? I don't want premade camps with power and all.


----------



## FlipKing (May 22, 2011)

I guess the best place would be the national forest land in north ga?


----------



## dannyoneal68 (May 22, 2011)

Tuckahoe WMA in Sylvania.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 25, 2011)

a haul would be the Cohutta in NW Ga.


----------



## DSGB (May 26, 2011)

FDR State Park/Pine Mtn Trail


----------



## duckdawgdixie (May 26, 2011)

Borrow a boat or kayak and float the river and camp, that's what we are doin this weekend


----------



## Limbshaker (May 26, 2011)

Cumberland Island National Wildlife Refuge, or Ft Mcallister State Park, they have a pioneer campground


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 26, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> a haul would be the Cohutta in NW Ga.



Dont get any rougher!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 26, 2011)

But were in Cohutta? From what I read on the fs website the camping at jacks river is closed. And I know more than a few that have gotten basically ran out if you just find a spot in the woods and camp. Id like to know some primative places I love campin!


----------



## Ballplayer (May 26, 2011)

duckdawgdixie said:


> Borrow a boat or kayak and float the river and camp, that's what we are doin this weekend



Got to agree with this one. Its the way the pioneers did it !


----------



## georgiabound (May 26, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> But were in Cohutta? From what I read on the fs website the camping at jacks river is closed. And I know more than a few that have gotten basically ran out if you just find a spot in the woods and camp. Id like to know some primative places I love campin!



There's Murray Lake, Hickey Gap, Lake Conasauga and probably a few more.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 26, 2011)

All of those are site campin that im aware of. I was thinking more of primative. Only place close to us is Bear Creek that I know of.


----------



## ASH556 (May 27, 2011)

FlipKing said:


> I guess the best place would be the national forest land in north ga?



^^^^^^^This!

My best friend (since we were 3) and I are both Eagle Scouts.  When he got married, his wife's brothers wanted to go "real" camping.  So we loaded up the gear and headed up 441 into Clayton.  Turn Left on 76, and head into the National Forest.  You will find miles of riverfront camping that way.  We pulled our vehicle off to the side of the dirt road (There's a gate and a pay box at the entrance to the road) and hiked down to the river and found a nice camp site.  Absolutely beautiful.  Grab some river water and run it through a filter, bada bing, bada boom, there you go!  Still one of the most fun camping trips I've ever been on!  We'd get up, swim in the river, hike around, you know, guy stuff.  That's your best bet IMHO.  

The real question is, do you know how to camp like that and do you have the gear for it?  If so, you'll have fun.  If not, you might be miserable, unless you're into learning some things the hard way.  Just don't end up like that idot in "Into the Wild".


----------



## multihunter (May 27, 2011)

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> ^^^^^^^This!
> 
> My best friend (since we were 3) and I are both Eagle Scouts.  When he got married, his wife's brothers wanted to go "real" camping.  So we loaded up the gear and headed up 441 into Clayton.  Turn Left on 76, and head into the National Forest.  You will find miles of riverfront camping that way.  We pulled our vehicle off to the side of the dirt road (There's a gate and a pay box at the entrance to the road) and hiked down to the river and found a nice camp site.  Absolutely beautiful.  Grab some river water and run it through a filter, bada bing, bada boom, there you go!  Still one of the most fun camping trips I've ever been on!  We'd get up, swim in the river, hike around, you know, guy stuff.  That's your best bet IMHO.
> 
> The real question is, do you know how to camp like that and do you have the gear for it?  If so, you'll have fun.  If not, you might be miserable, unless you're into learning some things the hard way.  Just don't end up like that idot in "Into the Wild".



x2!!  Great camping out there, if we're talking about the same place you can follow that dirt road all the way to NC, I think you go through Tate City, NC a ways out that road, some good trout fishin too!!


----------

